# Moreton-in-Marsh Cottage Hospital Jan 2015



## mookster (Jan 10, 2015)

This has been on my to do list for a little bit so I thought it best to get it done as it's a long while since I last did a hospital.

Moreton-in-Marsh Cottage Hospital is a small Victorian hospital in the Cotswolds, it closed in 2012 after a new much larger facility opened just outside the village. There are a couple of buildings on site, the main hospital and a much more modern outpatients clinic. Since closure parts of the hospital have been used by a prop hire company as storage so there is all sorts of random objects stored in the wards. Once inside we quickly set off the alarm which was unavoidable but carried on regardless, we were upstairs about twenty minutes later when the security man showed up to turn it off which he did then left, so we carried on before duly setting it off again as we were leaving. We had a quick mooch around the outside of the outpatients clinic but couldn't find a way in so left before the inevitably quite peed off security man returned to turn the alarm off for a second time.

As far as modern hospital closures go nowadays its about as expected - very stripped, with a few things of interest left. Not really enough decay in it for my liking but it was a nice wander.

Despite the building not being listed, there has been an order passed to prevent it's demolition as it's an important asset to the community, so for now it'll sit here until it finds a future.













































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650227495655/ ​


----------



## Chopper (Jan 10, 2015)

What happened to the rest of the cyclist? What kind of hospital is this?!


----------



## Megaman (Jan 10, 2015)

This is excellent, if nothing happens in the next few years it would be good to take some comparison snaps. It looks like the cleaners where in this morning looking at the condition of the place  

I agree with Chopper as well hahaha, that bike and a car bonnet - very odd! 

Cracking stuff


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 10, 2015)

certainly looks worth an explore
Excellent photos


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 10, 2015)

Well worth seeing! cheers for sharing Mookster


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

I like this. Great the power still worked for that shot, and Chopper, I was going to say the same thing! haha


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 11, 2015)

Love a good hospital, great pics!


----------



## Zedstar (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice nice loving the lights !!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 11, 2015)

Like the lighting in the racking shot ....good stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds like it was cat and mouse with security?great selection of images.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks nice & fresh, great set!


----------



## mookster (Jan 11, 2015)

Cheers everyone, its a bit of a weird one what with the prop rooms etc. I will go back hopefully when the outpatients clinic has been opened up as it very invitingly has a large wheeled bed right up by the inside of the front entrance which is more than anything left in the main hospital!



flyboys90 said:


> Sounds like it was cat and mouse with security?great selection of images.



It was but kind of unknowingly. We were in a room upstairs and my mate peeked out the blinds as we noticed the alarm had stopped wailing and saw the security bloke sat in his car by the front gate so either he came in and turned it off and left again without managing to hear us upstairs (which is a possibility as it was lashing down with rain and blowing a gale as well as the alarm going off) or he just did it remotely through wifi as when we first set it off we had a good look at the receiver box which had a wifi thingy attached to it!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2015)

What a minter! Incredable stuff! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

